# Tortoises and chickens?



## tortoise5643 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi, I just bought three baby chicks. I was wondering if when there adults can they live in the same barn as my torts? They would have a seconds story that the tortoises couldn't go to. They would be with red foots, but wondering if they could go with all species or just specific ones? Also what would happen if the tortoises ate there grain? What about the water bowls, could they share one?


----------



## Kameo37 (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have chickens, but I've been around a few and I would worry about the chickens picking at the torts. I could see a chicken pecking out a tort eyeball or two. And chickens poop everywhere. I'm betting they would get on top of the tort and poop right on it! Scrubbing chicken poop off of a tort shell isn't my idea of fun. Also, given that chicken poop is white, I bet the tortoise would try to eat it...a lot. 
Ok, well, I've typed the word poop enough times for one night! That's all I've got.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 26, 2013)

I do have 5 chickens. they never picked on any of my turtles i have sullues and box turtles, never had any issue since years...and they do share the same backyard

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 26, 2013)

What about if they had a tide cage (about 350 sq ft) for all five redfoots and them?


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 26, 2013)

Chickens are not dumb at all...they know exactly what food is and what not. and they never poop on a turtle the same like when you hold the chicken it would not poop on you

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok , thankyou, so just to be certain you think it will be fine? Sorry just scared about pecking at torts


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 26, 2013)

SANDRA_MEISSNEST said:


> Chickens are not dumb at all...they know exactly what food is and what not. and they never poop on a turtle the same like when you hold the chicken it would not poop on you



I guess I musta always owned the "dumb" chickens who were not pooptrained, because mine would poop on anything.




tortoise5643 said:


> Sorry just scared about pecking at torts



Personally I would be too. I have been pecked by chickens and it's not fun. Didn't kill me, but not fun.


Mixing chickens and tortoises/turtles works for Sandra and I am happy for her, but it is not something I will suggest to anybody to try. Just my opinion....

Also just a side thing to keep in mind, be sure your chickens are adults because chicks, eggs, and even a weaken/sick chicken could be seen as food by some tortoises... once more just sayin'.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 26, 2013)

I dont want to say u should do it. I do it and its fine,but i cant talk for all the other ppl with chickens.mine are very loved and they never pecked me eighter.
But like i said thats a decision and choice what everybody has to do on their own. 

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


Jacqui is right mine are all adults, yup dont leave the small one with them , also if you decide to have them run around the same backyard, you should do it carefully and introduce them first like do it slowly, like witb a fence first,so that the chickens can see that there is a different animal living there as well.,
.i love my hens i have just girls they come right away when i call them,and follow u around like a dog 
But again i cant speek for everyone. Good luck with your torts and ur chicks 

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 26, 2013)

My chickens do very well with our tortoises and turtles. In fact, our chickens chase cats and other birds out of our place!


I've seen my chickens get a quick ride on a shell once or twice. Never seen any pecking. Sometimes, they even share food


----------



## Kameo37 (Aug 27, 2013)

I must have been around all of the "dumb" chickens then, too. They try to peck my rings, my polished toes, patterns on my shirt. 
Believe me, I WANT chickens badly!! I'm part of a group that is trying to get them legalized in my city. Since we got our sulcata though, I'm not so sure. These are my actual concerns bc I'm in the same situation. I would love to have torts and chickens together. I just don't know if it's good for either of them...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2013)

You might also read this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-75943.html


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2013)

I have chickens too. I keep them, their food, their water, and their poop completely separate from my tortoises. Loose in a large yard has its risks, though it might work okay for some people, but in a cage together? No way. You are just asking for trouble.

I've been working chickens for nearly 20 years. Never seen or heard of a chicken that won't poop when being held. Every chicken I've ever been in contact with with poop anytime, anywhere and especially when being help by someone with a clean shirt on. My daughter just got pooped on last night while holding a chick. I have learned to point the business end of the chicken away from me and my clothes.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 27, 2013)

My new tortoise hanging with some chickens under the shade of a tree.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 27, 2013)

Tends to vary from what I have seen.

Some more pet-like chickens seem to get along okay.

Of course, I saved my first tortoise from chickens after I caught them eating its clutchmates. Those chickens were basically a group, a coop, and a Greek mountain/hillside of our family land.

My adults would eat a chicken. No question. "Real horrorshow." My adults kill rabbits, sparrows, and other things. The crows which surround our property and the hawks behind my house will not encroach beyond the fence perimeter of our property. My babies would be vulnerable to a chicken if the chicken so chose it.

I have seen a number of chickens that become close to their owners and ride around on their shoulders. They would not pass waste on their owners and would hop off if they needed to do so or they simply waited. I am talking about people who took their chickens on Vespa rides to the market for company, so the relationship is perhaps closer than typical. While I would not personally keep them together, I am sure there are quite a few folks who can manage it better than I might, so more power to them.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 27, 2013)

I dont have mine in cages...never together, the cgicken coop is just for the chicks...but during the day is the share the same backyard the the torys and the chickens

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------

